# calypso-protocol? what is it?



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Notice tonight my little app no longer works for reading the xml pulled from my S2 after receiving 9.1.

Little digging and I determined the namespace changed for the xml file from


```
http://www.tivo.com/developer/calypso-protocol-1.5/
```
to


```
http://www.tivo.com/developer/calypso-protocol-1.6/
```
Was curious if anybody else's programs have broken because of this? 

And what is it anyways? Or is it just an internal namespace they devised. What changed I wonder?

Is this the proper forum for this question? (Probably not.)


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

It's the protocol for MRV and TTG as well as sharing music and photos. I'm sure they added to the protocol to make it HD aware for the upcoming MRV and TTG on the Series 3 boxes. This also explains why they are waiting for everyone to get the 9.1 update before turning it on.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

s2kdave said:


> This also explains why they are waiting for everyone to get the 9.1 update before turning it on.


Makes sense doesn't it. Thanks for the info. :up:

Did notice a new tag. 

```
<HighDefinition>No</HighDefinition>
```


----------

